

Early Ritchie Unix Talk [ca. 1972] - BrandonM
http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/notes.html

======
perezd
link is dead :(, can this be seen anywhere else?

~~~
Inetgate
I find google cache.
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://cm.bell-
labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/notes.html)

